
Ask HN: Alternatives to RequireJS for client side - tmaly
I am looking for an alternative to RequireJS that makes it easy to fall back to a local version if CDN version fails.  I am also looking for something that plays nicely with jquery so I can use global $ without getting errors.  Can someone suggest a loader framework or other option?
======
arisAlexis
I am using jspm.io with babel and am pretty happy about it. it's not only a
loader but also a bundler.

